# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Largimi I Shkrimtarit Nga Atdheu

## Askusho

*ARDIAN-CHRISTIAN KYÇYKU
*_ese_


*Mbi pagjumësinë*

Të flasësh sot me vërtetësi dhe hapur për letrat shqipe është pakashumë njëlloj si të flisje për liri të kulluar në kohë të tiranisë. Në thelb ndryshon vetëm burgu, të cilin nuk e bën më autori, por librat e tij. Ligji i të kënduarit në kor është ende në fuqi. Mirëpo gjakrat vazhdimisht të nxehur dëshmojnë se ne e duam dëshpërimisht veten, të vërtetën, letërsinë dhe sidomos lavdinë e kësaj të fundit. E meqë përgjithësimet janë shpesh të dëmshme dhe të padrejta, mendoj që secilit i shkon më për shtat të paraqitë përvojën vetjake. 
Pas gjysmë shekulli plot beteja të nëndheshme, arritje jo rrallë të shtirura e kundërthënie, më duket se jeta e shkrimtarit shqiptar është përkeqësuar nga shumë pikëpamje dhe qenia jonë është bërë më e shurdhër, më e ngujuar. Zgjerimi i beftë i hapësirës gjeografike dhe i mundësive për të zhbiruar të fshehtat apo gjoja-të-fshehtat e historisë e ka ngushtuar hapësirën e brendshme. 
Mbase në etjen e natyrshme për të mos prishur, ose për të ndrequr baraspeshën mes botës dhe lëngut jetësor që bëhet letër duhet kërkuar edhe njëra nga arsyet më të rëndësishme të mërgimit të sotëm e sidomos të moskthimit në vendlindjen klasike. 
Letërsia nuk njeh mëshirën dhe mirëkuptimin që mbarështojnë, për shembull, shkenca si historia, psikologjia apo mjekësia. Në letërsi, shprehja Shumë janë të ftuar, por pak janë të zgjedhur ka më fort se kudo shije drame e gjaku. Të paktë janë shkrimtarët që nuk e dinë se veçanërisht në epokën e tanishme, - kur tundimet e postmodernes janë dyndur të na dëbojnë nga sistemi atnor e amtar i shenjave, - ka autorë që linden kur vdesin dhe autorë që, kur vdesin, i mbulon harresa. 

*Liria që u mungoi atyre  është burgimi i përkohshëm i librave tanë*

Sot nuk është aspak e vështirë të gjesh vllazëri mes materializmit dhe hashashit, ashtu siç është e pamunudur ta ndash qartë formulën zhdanoviste nga ajo e alkimizmit, e konspirativizmit gati foshnjarak, e pseudo-misticizmit apo e trillerit gjoja-fetar, që shesin miliona kopje të një vëllimi mëse të varfër idesh edhe ato të kopjuara. Ai që ka lexuar dhe ka pasur fatin të rijetojë shpirtërisht mrekullinë e quajtur folklor shqiptar nuk has kurrfarë telashesh për ti dalluar letërnxirësit nga shkrimtarët e mirëfilltë, apo nga viktimat anësore e grafomanët, pavarësisht se ndonjë skeptik i pashërueshëm do të gjejë gjithmonë në epërsinë e shkrimtarit të lindur zilinë ndaj kamjes apo bujës së shkrimtarëve të sajuar. Të mos harrojmë se formula zhdanoviste, bashkë me degëzimet e veta shpesh marramendëse, e mbështetur fuqishëm nga shekullarizimi që përhapet frikshëm në botë, nuk është një gjetje e rastësishme. Dështakë të regjur prapaskenave të letërsisë, ose edhe gjeni të zhgënjyer keqas e që mezi kanë pritur rastin të hakmerren ndaj shpërfilljes së shoqërisë, e kanë gatuar në mënyrë të atillë që ajo të krijojë varësi. Lexuesi i thjeshtë, ai që etet të mërgojë nga realiteti, të çlodhet e të gjejë vetveten mes trillesh e metaforash, apo edhe të shfrejë përmes zërit të shkrimtarit, nuk i bje më të e as nuk do të kuptojë pse nuk gjallon dot pa këtë nektar të zi. Ai është gati tia heqë kotheren nga goja fëmijës së vet vetëm që të mos vdesë nga uria letrare d(r)ogmatike. Ai mund të rrojë, madje i qetë, pa dashuri, pa falje, pa besim në Zot, por mezi i shtyn orët dhe javët pa një dromcë nga letërsia e mësipërme. 
Duhet pranuar se letërsia e mirëfilltë, ajo që thirret të mbrojë kujtesën dhe hierarkinë e perëndishme, është zhvilluar shumë më shpejt se sa vetëdija dhe shijet e lexuesve të sotëm. Për këtë arsye, humbja e terrenit të saj nëpër librarira e faqe gazetash nuk duhet të na shqetësojë. 
Besoj se letërsia shqipe, - ajo që e ka mposhtur përkohësinë dhe kalimtaren në Shqipëri, Kosovë, Mërgatë e në vise të tjera të shqiptarisë, - ka të drejtë të ndihet e zgjedhur përderisa u sprovua me rreth gjysmë shekulli realizëm socialist të hapur, vrastar, e me shtylysh direktivash përçarëse, të cilat ende nuk janë tulatur. Gjërat rrodhën siç e dimë dhe tani, për shkak të inercisë, - gjendje me rrënjë të thella në historinë tonë, e mbase njëra nga trajtat e atij që quajmë mallkim, - formula e përbindshme ngulmon ta fikë krejt shkëndijën hyjnore brenda lexuesit, e fshehur nën emra të tjerë autorësh, nën pó ata emra, por që i titullojnë librat disi ndryshe, e që janë gati të botojnë edhe biletat e avionit vetëm për të rrënjosur bindjen se nuk janë shterur. Këtë e tregon veç të tjerash edhe ashpërsimi i censurës së dikurshme, që mpreh të njëjtat gërshërë, por që ka rinuar vetëm duart dhe flokët e qethtarëve. Të gjithë e dimë se lista e librave të ndaluar të shqipes është mbase më e gjatë se sa nën diktaturë.

*Hyu, ose përmasa e katërt*

Një pjesë e madhe e shkrimtarëve që ushtrojnë ateizmin ndaj lexuesit, vijnë me emër të bërë kryesisht gjatë komunizmit. Qenia e tyre, gati vetiu, pushton hapësira mendore, duke ndjekur parimin e errët: Ajo që më bënë mua kur isha si ti, do të ta bëj unë ty. Letërsia ateiste vetëshpallet e lirë, e aftë të japë përgjigje ndaj çdo enigme, çdo halli, ndaj çdo gjendjeje të koklavitur shpirtërore të bashkëkohësve tanë. Ajo shfrytëzon (lexo: shpërdoron, përdhos) pa skrupuj e me të njëjtën lehtësi vargjet e arta të pitagorianëve, mantrat e hindusëve, lutjet e krishtera, suret myslimane, pjesë nga ditarët e tiranëve, blasfemitë e të gjitha ngjyrave e natyrave, hamendjet e panumërta përmes të cilave ateizmi rropatet ti gjejë Hyut një zëvendës etj. Ajo përzien e arnon dhe mund të ketë çdo detaj të përsosur, mirëpo, sipas Faustit, i mungon pikërisht Fryma. E rëndësishme për zëdhënësit e saj është që librat të shiten dhe që lavdia e tanishme e autorëve ti bindë të paktën këta të fundit se është e përjetshme.
Në letërsi vepron edhe një ligj tjetër. Gjatë dhe pas periudhash të mbrapshta historike, krijimtaria e një autori, ose e një grupi autorësh të tejkaluar, adhurohet nga trutë që ata vetë kanë shpëlarë. Brezit të ri të lexuesve mesazhi i stisur nuk iu thotë kurrgjë. Ky lexues ka tashmë mundësi të pamatë të përvetësojë të Vërtetën dhe ska si të mos e marrë e qeshura tek sheh vetëngujimin e ngadaltë në harresë e grotesk të atyre që e ndajnë universin në vetëm tri përmasa: unë, unë dhe unë.
*
Gjuha - vendlindja e mbrame?*

Shumica e shkrimtarëve të mëdhenj që janë lindur në Ballkan, nuk kanë mundur, ose nuk kanë dashur të kthehen edhe trupërisht në vendlindjet e tyre. Me shpirt e me gjuhë nuk janë larguar veçse më të rrallë. Kjo u duk edhe në rastin e emblematikut Emil Cioran, i cili nuk la gjë pa thënë e shkruar kundër historisë dhe qenies rumune e ballkanike dhe që, pak para se të vdiste nga Alzheimer-i, ishte në gjendje të shqiptonte vetëm fjalët e hershme të gjuhës amtare: grai dhe dor (e folme, mall). Duke përsiatur mbi dramën e uliksëve me Itakë prej letre, disidenti i shquar Paul Goma (lindur në vitin 1935, me banim në Paris) krijon një parabolë që mund të titullohet Histori e hapësirës në shpellë. Kur ata që u larguan nga shpella u kthyen sërish, situata në shpellë qe tjetërsuar. Nuk kishte më vend për ardhacakë, sepse vendasit qenë mësuar tashmë me zgjerimin e hapësirës. Njëri nga viganët e prozës botërore moderne, rumuni Horia Vintilë1, i pyetur rreth kësaj çështjeje, u përgjigj: Që të mos çmendesha nga malli, u detyrova të zgjeroja kufijtë e vendlindjes sime dhe të bëja nga Evropa një atdhe të dytë. 
Shkrimtari shqiptar ka një fat disi më të pranueshëm. Largimi nga atdheu e ndihmon të futet më thellë në thelbin e Atdheut të Përhershëm, qoftë edhe vetëm falë shqipes, gjuhë që nuk mposhtet lehtë nga sistemet e huaja të shenjave. Gjeografia shndërrohet në Shpirt, toka bëhet letër, dhe dihet që bota, para se të ishte botë, ishte më parë libër, në qenien dhe në kokën e Krijuesit. Këtë atdhe ska marrëzi, urrejtje apo absurditet ta rrënojë. Aty kujtesa përkryhet çdo ditë; popullsia përjetësohet jashtë çdo paragjykimi; rrugët dhe qiejt janë plot me të vdekur më të gjallë se të gjallët, por edhe anasjelltas. Prandaj më është dashur të ngulmoj se një shkrimtar i mirëfilltë nuk ka trup. Ai ka vetëm një fat të zgjedhur dhe të mundimshëm si rrallëkush, përfshi shansin që, një ditë, si të gjithë vdekatarët, të shkojë me të shumtët: në letër, ose nën dhé, duke lënë pas vetes dhé, ose letër.

*Një pse e madhe sa fëminia*

Po kërkoj pak mirëkuptim për patetizmin e pashmangshëm, që të mund të them se Bukureshti i dimrit të 1991-shit, kur mu desh të shkulem nga Shqipëria bashkë me rrënjët e madje të shuaj me gjakun e tyre edhe etjen time, edhe të stilografit, popullohej ndjeshëm nga hijet shkëlqimtare të paraardhësve të shquar. Vetëm ata që e kanë provuar dinë të pranojnë çfarë malli, dhimbshurie e paqeje sjell përmasa prej shenjtësh e shkrimtarëve të një gjuhe e të një gjaku, që kanë kaluar para teje mes kalvarit të mërgimit. Çdo orë, çdo vit, - se mes orës e vitit zor të vesh kufi, - sjell vegime, dëshpërime, por sidomos pyetje. Me pyetje do ta shpëtoni shpirtin tuaj, thotë një e fshehtë mistike. Nganjëherë këto pyetje vijnë pikërisht nga gjaku e shpirti yt, nga fëmija, që, përmes teje, ka ardhur të lindet në tokë e në gjuhë të huaj. Kam vënë re se pyetjet e këtyre fëmijëve kanë një peshë sa ajo e Gurit të Bejës2. 
- Çfarë (s)ke bërë që nuk je atje? Ose: Çfarë (s)ke bërë që je(mi) këtu?
A thua se duhet medoemos të kesh bërë, apo të mos kesh bërë diçka, për të qenë, ose jo diku. Por mbase duhet. Secili prej nesh jep përgjigjen që e pandeh si më të drejtë, por besoj se shumica dërrmuese janë gati të thonë në kor: «Sepse shkruaj, shkrova, nuk hoqa dorë nga shkrimi» - dhe shihni sa e thellë dhe shajnitëse është shqipja, e cila, me një vizë të shkurtër, nga shkrimi bën sh-krimi dhe i fal shkrimit edhe misionin e shpjegimit, mposhtjes, ndëshkimit të krimit në përgjithësi dhe të çdo lloj krimi mendor a shpirtëror në veçanti.

*Mosha dhe drita*

Letërsitë ballkanike janë shtjelluar kaherë në luftë me zodinë e bajrakëve dhe të idhujtarisë. As letërsia shqipe nuk bën përjashtim. Gjatë Panairit të Librit në Frankfurt, në vitin 1998, një nga ish-korifenjtë e letrave tona, shpërtheu me një çiltërsi të paharrueshme. «Po pse, more, - tha: Prandaj kemi tridhjetë e ca vjet që shitemi dhe i themi derrit dajë ne, që të vini juve kokorroçët drejt e nga shtytkat e të merrni të gjitha çmimet e lëvdatat?!». Padyshim, kokorroçët tashmë kanë dy herë më shumë libra disa herë më të vlefshëm se sa ish-korifejtë, por heshtin. Heshtin për hir të moshës, të shitjes së gjatë të ish-korifejve, të kolltukofilisë së tyre etj. Në përgjithësi, ai që i përkushtohet shkrimit nuk para ka zë të trashë nëpër sherre. Zëri i tij është terur mes mureve, nuk është mprehur koreve. 
Tani nuk bëhet më fjalë për shkrimtarë moshash të ndryshme, - se ska nevojë të plakesh për të qenë dështak e as të rinohesh për të qenë i aftë, - por për dy brezni tejet të ndryshme të shkruari. Humori gjithëditës, mistika e mirëfilltë shqiptare, jo aq mënyrat me të cilat arti i bëri qëndresë historisë, se sa mënyrat dhe dinakëritë me të cilat historia i bëri qëndresë artit; arti ynë i të jetuarit, i të mbijetuarit dhe i të vdekurit  janë vetëm disa nga temat që ndjej se duhet ta mishërojnë letërsinë shqipe të së ardhmes.

*Out-izmi ynë*

Qysh në fillimet e tyre, mes letërsisë dhe politikës ka fryrë thëllimi. Përvoja komuniste i detyroi shkrimtarët që ti shohin të paktën vëngër politikanët. Këta paditen edhe sot e kësaj dite si të vetmit fajtorë të varfërimit të shqipes, të rënies së humorit në pellgun e shakave bajate, të trumbetimit të dështakëve dhe shkatërrimit të ngadaltë të elitave. Me pak qetësi do të arrijmë të shohim se e ashtuquajtura shpërfillje është një çështje shumë më tepër shpirtërore, se sa shtetërore. Kur nuk ke dashuri dhe kuptim të thellë në vetvete, kur mezi pret ta dëbosh kolegun tënd nga vendi krejt i merituar, tia kyçësh librat në sirtar e tia ndysh emrin a faqen në prani të të huajve apo të kujtdo qoftë, smund të sigurosh mbështetjen e askujt, aq më pak të strukturave shtetërore. Ose mund të kesh vetëm mbështetjen e ndonjë regjimi kalimtar. Jo të gjithë përfaqësuesit e politikës janë binjakë, jo të gjithë i ka rrëmbyer lumi i historisë udhëve dhe i ka ulur në poste ku sëndërronin as një orë më parë. 
Fati e ka dhënë që lidhjet e mia me diplomatë e politikanë të jenë gati të paqena. Ndoshta për këtë arsye nuk më ka befasuar ngurtësia e ndonjërit syresh, smira e rëndomtë, apo këshillat babaxhane që janë natyrë e dytë në kësi punësh. Por më ka habitur lehtësia me të cilën kritikë me emër, kolegë e përkthyes, si me qenë zëvendës-nëna, apo vetë Nëna Shqipëri, më kanë lindur herë në fillim të viteve 60, herë në mesin e viteve 80, herë në Tiranë, herë në Bukuresht, herë në Konstancë. Pres të lindem tani në La Valetta, në Paris, në Budapest, në Tripoli etj. Çmeritem, sepse nuk ma kish marrë mendja kurrë që atyre iu nevojiten kaq binjakë të mijtë, për sa kohë që mezi e pranojnë qoftë edhe njërin, pavarësisht nëse shkruan shqip, rumanisht, apo në ndonjë gjuhë të tretë. Këtë gjendje ngulmoj ta quaj out-izëm, mosdashje e qëllimshme e sivëllait, që dalëngadalë mund të shndërrohet në sëmundje (autizëm).
*
Kthimi i kujt dhe ku?!*

Si shumica e fëmijëve shqiptarë, i mblidhja çikërrimat e çmuara në një valixhe druri. Me atë valixhe patën bujtur konvikteve tre breza të familjes. Pas dashurisë së parë, çmimi i xhevahirëve të mi ra krejt. Mirëpo kur mbërrita në mërgim dhe kur mu desh ti dëshmoja sime bije se edhe unë kam pasur lodra, libra, letra e vogëlima, çmimi i tyre u qindfishua. U kërkova të afërmve në vendlindje që ta gjenin valixhen, por kjo ishte më e vështirë se sa të gjenin lumturinë. Më pyetën se çfarë fshihja në valixhe dhe iu hartova një listë që të bënte të qeshje e të qaje. Më premtuan se do ta gjenin valixhen dhe do ta mbushnin me të gjitha xhevahiret. Valixhe druri shiteshin në tregun e të vdekurve, teksa vogëlsira si ato që më duheshin mund ti gjeje me dy aspra tufa, mjeshtërore, si të reja, bërë nga kinezi, turku, italiani, rusi etj. Si mund të guxoja të kërkoja më tepër?! Valixhja na pret në Pogradec dhe ime bijë është e bindur se në zonën tonë xhevahirët janë pó ata që ishin dhe se askush nuk i prek. 
Nuk shtrohet çështja tani që shkrimtari shqiptar i Mërgatës të kthehet medoemos në atdhe, - sepse qendrat letrare tashmë nuk para përkojnë me ato administrative, - por që sa më shumë bashkatdhetarë ta rigjejnë veten edhe në Atdheun e Përjetshëm, që i pret i rikrijuar, apo që ngjizet përditë në librat e tij. 
E megjithëse kam bindjen që, në dhjetë a më pak vjet, atdheu i letrave shqipe do të jetë shumë më i ndryshëm nga sot, nuk besoj se krijuesit tanë do ta duan më shumë njëri-tjetrin. Por ata do ta kuptojnë shumë më mirë fjalën e urtë me anijen që, kur nuk i bindet timonit, do ti bindet shkëmbit. Le të shpresojmë që secili do të mund të bëhet, së paku, kalesë për të tjerët dhe shkëmb ndaj mangësive të vetvetes.

Bukuresht, qershor 2005

----------

